# Pushchairs on Ryanair



## knealecat (6 May 2011)

What are the rules with pushchairs and costs?

Will Ryanair charge me if i put my Maxicosi Carseat into my Quinny Buzz 3 pushchair and place it in the hold.?


----------



## Hillsalt (7 May 2011)

Is that one of those modern buggies that don't fold up completely? If so, I'd say Ryanair will charge you as they will treat it as luggage.


----------



## gianni (7 May 2011)

From the Ryanair Terms and Conditions:

*Infant Equipment* (car/booster/travel cot) 
*_Fee charged per Item/ Per One Way Flight - 
maximum weight of 20kg per item (1 pushchair per child carried free of charge). _             10E if booked online  20E if booked at callcentre/airport


***Up to 4 hours prior to your scheduled flight departure you can  purchase online - checked bags, priority boarding, sports/infant  equipment and musical instruments even if you have already checked in  online for your flight


----------



## moonman (15 May 2011)

has anyone any idea what child actually means .is a child an under 2 for which the fee to travel is 20 euro, . my daughter is going with them in a few weeks will she have to pay for her 5 year olds buggie ,she will be paying full fare for the child.


----------



## Guest105 (15 May 2011)

*CHILDREN, INFANTS & YOUNG PERSONS*

Ryanair does not carry unaccompanied minors under 16 years. Children under the age of 16 years must always be accompanied by a passenger over 16 years. Escort and special facilities are *NOT* available.
For regulatory reasons, infants aged between 8 days and 23 months at date of travel cannot travel in their own seat and must sit on an adult's lap. The charge for carriage of infants is £20/€20 (or local currency equivalent) per infant/per one way flight (maximum one infant per adult).
No baby/car seats are allowed in the cabin of the aircraft. No extra seats may be booked for infants. Infants do not qualify for any baggage allowance. If the infant reaches the age of 2 years prior to the return journey they must pay the applicable fare, taxes, fees and charges for that part of the journey.

http://www.ryanair.com/ie/terms-and-conditions


----------



## moonman (15 May 2011)

thanks for the info above , i just want to know if one travels with ryanair and brings a 5 year old will there be a luggage charge for the childs push chair , or is it allowed to go free,.


----------



## Magpie (16 May 2011)

You can bring a pushchair for free with an infant, but I don't know about a 5 year old. I've never heard of a 5 year old having a puchchair though.


----------



## Guest105 (16 May 2011)

Maybe the 5 year old has a disability or is special needs. Either way the pushchair will have to be paid for as only buggies belonging to children aged two and under are carried for free.


----------



## T McGibney (16 May 2011)

cashier said:


> the pushchair will have to be paid for as only  buggies belonging to children aged two and under are carried for  free.



Unless their terms and conditions have changed recently, this is not correct, at least in my experience.


----------



## T McGibney (16 May 2011)

Magpie said:


> I've never heard of a 5 year old having a puchchair though.



Many 5 year olds use pushchairs, at least some of the time. Obviously as they grow older, able-bodied children use pushchairs less and less.


----------



## Guest105 (16 May 2011)

My apologies, you are correct, I have checked this and one pushchair is permitted to be carried for free by Ryanair


----------



## moonman (16 May 2011)

thanks everybody for that info.


----------



## Magpie (18 May 2011)

T McGibney said:


> Many 5 year olds use pushchairs, at least some of the time. Obviously as they grow older, able-bodied children use pushchairs less and less.



Older than 5? Children with special needs tend to have a wheelchair or a special type of buggy, but able bodied school age children in buggies? Not familiar with this concept at all. 

OP should check with Ryanair, as they do state that INFANTS can bring a buggy, they may not extend this to older children and the OP should not assume so.


----------



## T McGibney (18 May 2011)

Magpie said:


> Older than 5?



I never mentioned children older than 5. Read my post again.



Magpie said:


> OP should check with Ryanair, as they do state that INFANTS can bring a  buggy, they may not extend this to older children and the OP should not  assume so.



As posted earlier, my experience suggests that Ryanair do not confine their 'free buggy carriage' concession to infants. This has been confirmed also by cashier above.


----------



## Magpie (18 May 2011)

You said "many children aged 5...as they grow older etc" I can read perfectly well, perhaps you should be clearer. 

Your experience may or may not reflect the actual policy, which is why the only sensible advice is to check with Ryanair.


----------



## T McGibney (18 May 2011)

Magpie said:


> I can read perfectly well, perhaps you should be clearer.



Okay then, I apologise for my failure to reach your high standards.


----------



## Guest105 (18 May 2011)

Ryanair's policy on the carriage of pushchairs is:

_'one fully collapsible pushchair *per child* may be carried free of charge'_


A pushchair is mobility equipment. There is no upper age limit. Report to the bag drop desk for it to be tagged, then proceed through the airport with it all the way to the gate where it will be taken by ground staff and put on the plane.


----------



## Magpie (18 May 2011)

that policy, however, is taken from a page headed " policy on carriage of INFANTS." I would think there is certainly an upper age limit, you'd get some queries if you brought one for a 10 year old. 

A pushchair is NOT mobility equipment, that means wheelchairs etc, it is infant equipment and its actually quite offensive to equate the two.


----------



## Guest105 (18 May 2011)

Magpie said:


> that policy, however, is taken from a page headed " policy on carriage of INFANTS." I would think there is certainly an upper age limit, you'd get some queries if you brought one for a 10 year old.
> 
> A pushchair is NOT mobility equipment, that means wheelchairs etc, it is infant equipment and its actually quite offensive to equate the two.


 
The policy is taken from 

Checked Baggage is any item accepted for carriage in the aircraft hold, including bags, infant equipment (baby seats/booster seats/travel cot), musical instruments and sports, equipment etc. *(mobility equipment and children's' pushchairs are carried free of charge and do not need to be prebooked).*

True, it is rare for a child over the age of 5 to have a pushchair but parents use them for a variety of reasons, overactive children, children with ADHD etc, sometimes the kids are safer to be in a pushchair especially in crowded airports, you need to be a parent to understand these things.


----------



## Guest105 (18 May 2011)

Magpie said:


> that policy, however, is taken from a page headed " policy on carriage of INFANTS." I would think there is certainly an upper age limit, you'd get some queries if you brought one for a 10 year old.
> 
> A pushchair is NOT mobility equipment, that means wheelchairs etc, it is infant equipment and its actually quite offensive to equate the two.


 
The policy is taken from 

Checked Baggage is any item accepted for carriage in the aircraft hold, including bags, infant equipment (baby seats/booster seats/travel cot), musical instruments and sports, equipment etc. *(mobility equipment and children's' pushchairs are carried free of charge and do not need to be prebooked).*

True, it is rare for a child over the age of 5 to have a pushchair but parents use them for a variety of reasons, overactive children, children with ADHD etc, sometimes the kids are safer to be in a pushchair especially in crowded airports, however, you need to be a parent to understand these things.


----------

